# my new marshies tank!



## Froggiestyle (Mar 4, 2011)

here is my new tank for the marshies, was only using a 1ft tank for them while i waited for this tank, only cost me $20 off someone in adelaide.

this is my tank with pictures and tell me what you think.

going to work on it more tomorrow and ill repost some pictures of the updates on it


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 7, 2011)

going to be re doing it again and ill post some more pictures up of it this time should be alot better then this as ill be having real plants and hopefully a sprinkler system installed


----------



## reptilife (Mar 8, 2011)

Well for starters you are going to have to submerge that filter!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 8, 2011)

that filter isnt going to be in there anymore after i change it

2 X A. Maculosa, 2 X A. Childreni, 1 X T. Scincoides, 5 X T. Nigrolutea, 2 X P. Vitticeps, 3 X T. Rugosa, 1 X Egernia Stokesii, 10 X Litoria Ewingii, 2 X Litoria Caerulea and counting!:lol:

give me 2 of ur litoria ewingi's been hunting for some for the last 3 weeks and cant find any lol


----------

